# LOWRIDER JUNCTION



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HEY EVERYONE I JUST LEFT LOWRIDER JUNCTION AND THEYA RE GOING OUT OF BUSINESS THEYA RE HAVING A 50% OFF SALE SO IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST LET ME KNOW I AM GOING IN THE MORNING TO TAKE PIC'S OR EVERYTHING AND GET SOME PRICE HE HAS REMOTE CONTROL CARS TOO SO JUST IF YOU NEED ANYTHING HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

why are they going out of business?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2008, 07:05 PM~9599495
> *why are they going out of business?
> *


IT WAS A REAL BAD YEAR I THINK BUT REALLY I DO NOT KNOW IT SAD CAUSE HE WAS THE ONLY STORE THAT CARRYED LOWRIDER PARTS :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i need some purple dummy lights, purple bee lights, and some twisted spoke rims


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 3 2008, 07:13 PM~9599564
> *i need some purple dummy lights, purple bee lights, and some twisted spoke rims
> *



forgot to mention a chrome seat pan, get me a price


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jan 3 2008, 07:13 PM~9599564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JUST CALL THEN UP ON THE 1800 NUMBER AND THEY WILL TELL YOU


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I need a set of chrome 144 spoke fan rims, one chrome double bolt gooseneck, one chrome seat pan


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 3 2008, 10:36 PM~9601452
> *I need some 144spoke fan rims
> *


i will check tomrrow morning


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 3 2008, 09:39 PM~9601490
> *i will check tomrrow morning
> *


  git at me quick i got cash in hand


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 3 2008, 07:08 PM~9599520
> *IT WAS A REAL BAD YEAR I THINK BUT REALLY I DO NOT KNOW IT SAD CAUSE HE WAS THE ONLY STORE THAT CARRYED LOWRIDER PARTS :tears:
> *


damn 3 days into the year and already out of business.... 

:uh: 
:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jan 3 2008, 10:42 PM~9601536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha smart ass lmfao 07'


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

we need a mod to consolidate both threads


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 10:58 PM~9601755
> *we need a mod to consolidate both threads
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 3 2008, 11:07 PM~9601905
> *x2
> *


and fuck carrots!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 11:08 PM~9601908
> *and fuck carrots!!!
> *


once again, x2

lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 3 2008, 11:07 PM~9601905
> *x2
> *


x3 that was fucked up cause i have not seen him on here for ever and we both make a topic about L J


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 3 2008, 07:21 PM~9599628
> *HEY JUST CALL THEN UP ON THE 1800 NUMBER AND THEY WILL TELL YOU
> *


WHAT IS THEIR PHONE #???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 4 2008, 01:43 AM~9603507
> *WHAT IS THEIR PHONE #???
> *


1-888-517-0409


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

say homie can u check on 20 inch fenders and a 20 inch fork?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 4 2008, 07:45 AM~9604285
> *say homie can u check on 20 inch fenders and a 20 inch fork?
> *


ok i will check i know they have some flat twisted ones and sq /w triple twisted braces :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 4 2008, 06:53 AM~9604300
> *ok i will check i know they have some flat twisted ones and sq /w triple twisted braces  :biggrin:
> *


i got the braces homie just need the forks and fenders thanks anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 4 2008, 07:57 AM~9604307
> *i got the braces homie just need the forks and fenders thanks anyway :thumbsup:
> *


no sq twisted forks with triple twisted fork braces :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what ever happend to the pictures


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

i just got some parts :biggrin: im happy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jan 5 2008, 02:18 AM~9612127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

I NEED A TWISTED CRANK-TWISTED SPROCKET-DOUBLE TWISTED PEDALS-PM me a price THANKS!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 5 2008, 09:31 AM~9612997
> *I NEED A TWISTED CRANK-TWISTED SPROCKET-DOUBLE TWISTED PEDALS-PM me a price THANKS!!!
> *


if he does not reply to you i will get you a price monday cause he took this weekend off :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

he sent me the prices but i need some pic.'s of the parts befor i buy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 6 2008, 03:04 PM~9621605
> *he sent me the prices but i need some pic.'s of the parts befor i buy
> *


what all parts you need pics of? i will make sure to take them in the morning


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 5 2008, 01:59 PM~9614409
> *if he does not reply to you i will get you a price monday cause he took this weekend off  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: PICS IF POSSIBLE-NEED THOSE PARTS-GOT PAID,READY 2 BUY-THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am headed to go take pic right now :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you will have to call them for prices 

here is the pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

heres more


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

heres more


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CAN U SELL ME ANY FLAT TWISTED FORKS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I would luv to walk into a shop like that. fuck what they charged. we dont have any shops like that here


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

do they have any lowrider style fenders for a 12 inch bike?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Jan 7 2008, 05:33 PM~9632442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did not see any over there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO WHERES THIS STORE AT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jan 7 2008, 09:06 PM~9634400
> *SO WHERES THIS STORE AT
> *


oh this store lol but they are in EVANSVILLE,IN they have a site to WWW.LOWRIDERJUNCTION.COM take 50% off teh prices on the site


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 7 2008, 09:17 PM~9634528
> *oh this store lol but they are in EVANSVILLE,IN they have a site to WWW.LOWRIDERJUNCTION.COM take 50% off teh prices on the site
> *


im wondering if i should get the red stuff


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jan 8 2008, 02:33 AM~9637541
> *im wondering if i should get the red stuff
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

any pics of rims and tires


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 8 2008, 11:02 AM~9638775
> *any pics of rims and tires
> *


nope but i will try to get some i know he has some left


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

more pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a bike for you 12" guys lol


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 8 2008, 10:07 AM~9638827
> *more pics
> 
> 
> ...


that flame bike is cool looking


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea it is for sale to


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

do you know if he sales spear pedals????


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 8 2008, 11:04 AM~9638804
> *nope but i will try to get some i know he has some left
> *


  i need a set


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 8 2008, 11:04 AM~9638804
> *nope but i will try to get some i know he has some left
> *


  i need a set


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 9 2008, 11:30 AM~9647924
> * i need a set
> *


ok i will check out today when i go in there :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how much for a twisted frame...chrome


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23+Jan 8 2008, 04:19 PM~9641044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the chrome twisted frame is $85+ship


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

DAMN!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 9 2008, 07:20 PM~9651966
> *DAMN!!!
> *


sorry bro


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

How much are theie sq twisted 3 bars sisybar. And the sq twisted struts the 3 bar


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Jan 9 2008, 08:40 PM~9652800
> *How much are theie sq twisted 3 bars sisybar. And the sq twisted struts the 3 bar
> *


$35 for the triple twisted sissy bars and whats a strut???


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I THINK HE MIGHT BE TALKING ABOUT FORK BRACES :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jan 9 2008, 09:43 PM~9653542
> *I THINK HE MIGHT BE TALKING ABOUT FORK BRACES  :dunno:
> *


oh lol i will have tofind out the prices tomorrow


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 9 2008, 06:32 PM~9651505
> *sorry they do not have any spear pedals
> the chrome twisted frame is $85+ship
> *


i dont need pedals..i need rims


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 10 2008, 12:47 AM~9655301
> *i dont need pedals..i need rims
> *


what kind?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2008, 01:06 AM~9655494
> *what kind?
> *


what they got send me some pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will take a pic of everything they have left tomorrow morning


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 09:36 AM~9632460
> *I would luv to walk into a shop like that. fuck what they charged. we dont have any shops like that here
> *


x2...we got 2 shops that sell some lowrider stuff...but it dont look no where near as good as this


----------



## 2twisted (Jan 10, 2008)

how much for a triple twisted chrome sissy bar?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2twisted_@Jan 10 2008, 01:41 PM~9658859
> *how much for a triple twisted chrome sissy bar?
> *


$35 + ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 10 2008, 12:47 AM~9655301
> *i dont need pedals..i need rims
> *


$90+ship fan wheel set
$80+ship reg wheel set


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

how much is the shipping for a set of 20'' 144 spokes, to quebec, my zipcode is j0n1e0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you would have to call them to find that out bro here is there number it is free
1-888-517-0409


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The half off sale is not around anymore


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 03:15 PM~9659678
> *The half off sale is not around anymore
> *


yes it is just give them a call and tell them you seen it on LIL :biggrin: they will hook it up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 10 2008, 03:09 PM~9659624
> *how much is the shipping for a set of 20'' 144 spokes, to quebec, my zipcode is j0n1e0
> *


yea they are getting shipping price tomorrow i just left there shop :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2008, 02:33 PM~9659318
> *$90+ship fan wheel set
> $80+ship reg wheel set
> 
> ...


so it will be 45 for the fan wheels


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 11 2008, 04:03 PM~9669652
> *so it will be 45 for the fan wheels
> *


no that is the discount price


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 12 2008, 02:39 AM~9674144
> *no that is the discount price
> *


thats not a discount then. LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2008, 08:47 AM~9674769
> *thats not a discount then. LOL
> *


yea it is when they was charging almost 180 a set :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 12 2008, 01:00 PM~9675460
> *yea it is when they was charging almost 180 a set  :biggrin:
> *


maybe why they going out of buis....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 12 2008, 01:00 PM~9675460
> *yea it is when they was charging almost 180 a set  :biggrin:
> *


prob why they going ot of buis


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 12 2008, 12:17 PM~9675529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

that sucks i just got a call from rob about it and he was saying that the buis was going slow for a couple years and he was ganna let it go... anyway i get to keep my bikes and other but i guess it puts darren in biz so good luck


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 12 2008, 04:32 PM~9676772
> *that sucks i just got a call from rob about it and he was saying that the buis was going slow for a couple years and he was ganna let it go...  anyway i get to keep my bikes and other  but i guess it puts darren in biz so good luck
> *


yea i wish i had the money to open a shop right now :biggrin: but who knows what will happen in the couple weeks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 12 2008, 04:32 PM~9676772
> *that sucks i just got a call from rob about it and he was saying that the buis was going slow for a couple years and he was ganna let it go...  anyway i get to keep my bikes and other  but i guess it puts darren in biz so good luck
> *


yea i wish i had the money to open a shop right now :biggrin: but who knows what will happen in the couple weeks


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 8 2008, 10:49 AM~9638685
> *:biggrin:
> *


got some more shit 
hook up some of my homiez


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 12 2008, 02:39 AM~9674144
> *no that is the discount price
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how i see it thats still a very good price for a set of 140 spoke wheels go to masterlowrider.com and see the price or ebay :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 13 2008, 09:46 PM~9686058
> *how i see it thats still a very good price for a set of 140 spoke wheels go to masterlowrider.com and see the price or ebay  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


its a okay price but its not a discount.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2008, 09:47 PM~9686066
> *its a okay price but its not a discount.
> *


as far as there normal prices yes they are when you have a shop your prices are a little higher cause you have overhead lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 13 2008, 09:56 PM~9686181
> *as far as there normal prices yes they are when you have a shop your prices are a little higher cause you have overhead lol
> *


Discount maybe. but not half off. Local shop over here is like 130. and he has over head


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 14 2008, 04:17 PM~9693054
> *Discount maybe. but not half off. Local shop over here is like 130. and he has over head
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.lowrider-depot.com/wheel_covers.htm


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*WELL LOWRIDER JUNCTION IS CLOSED A GUY CAME IN A BOUGHT THE WHOLE STORE SO THEY ARE GONE*


----------

